# Ideas for Side Yard Slope



## waltonereed (Aug 16, 2020)

Now that the growing season is over, I'm in planning mode for next year. One particularly troublesome spot for me has been my side yard. With the slope leading straight into the fence along our property line, this area is mostly wasted and a pain to upkeep.

I've been thinking about creating a live edge along the flat part of the yard (to make it easy to mow), then killing the grass on the slope and planting either shrubs or a ground covering. This part of the yard gets a good bit of sun, but of course when it rains, all of the water washes into the neighbor's yard. Do you guys have any ideas as to what might look good?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Your plan sounds good to me. I'd personally go ground cover. Something and no maintenance like Japanese spurge.


----------

